# Siemens S120 Fehlermeldungen entschlüsseln



## Neurorancer (24 Oktober 2018)

Guten Morgen,

mein Siemens 120 Antrieb-System liefert mir folgende Fehlermeldung:

Stoerung im Antrieb auf der log.Adresse E820 , Stoermeldung : 30001
kommendes Ereignis

Wo finde ich eine PDF, wo ich die Fehlermeldung nachschlagen kann?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## blackpeat (24 Oktober 2018)

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/109760366/sinamics-s120-s150?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2018)

Störmeldung 30001 aus dem oben genannten Handbuch:


----------

